
Twitter: Years After the Alphabet Acquisition - karangoeluw
https://medium.com/@karan/twitter-years-after-the-alphabet-acquisition-3f5b5b168fb5#.c5dp4gntg
======
eutropia
Fascinating. What is this fiction based on?

~~~
karangoeluw
What is fiction ever based on? Imagination.

